
These Guys Built a Crowd Investing Platform Even Though It’s Not Legal Yet - tbgvi
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/01/30/these-guys-built-a-crowd-investing-platform-even-though-its-not-legal-yet/
======
rbojanowski
I think this is a brilliant idea. I love the idea that small investors can
participate and provided desperately needed capital to good ideas and business
people without all of the "accredited investor" paperwork. The government
thinks the average citizen is smart enough to vote, serve on a jury and be
shipped off to war, but not invest their own money?

Caveat emptor: Many of the rules and regulations that are in place in US
markets are there because someone tried to screw someone else in that
particular way at some point in time.

